# Shimano TLD Star



## nockowt1 (Oct 6, 2007)

<DIV id=post_message_476471>I was just wondering if the Shimano TLD Star is a good reel to use for surf fishing. I was also wondering what I can do to it to maximize casting distance and what size line I should spool it with. I normally fish for pompano, whiting, bluefish, ladyfish, and drum.</DIV>


----------



## old surfer (Sep 15, 2021)

nockowt1 said:


> <DIV id=post_message_476471>I was just wondering if the Shimano TLD Star is a good reel to use for surf fishing. I was also wondering what I can do to it to maximize casting distance and what size line I should spool it with. I normally fish for pompano, whiting, bluefish, ladyfish, and drum.</DIV>


Put that one away,it will never cast far and just never intended for surf casting.also way over kill for the fish you are looking at.


----------

